

Beautiful augmented reality video using FLARToolKit from the Spark Project  - myth_drannon
http://vimeo.com/3039134
Imagine how many crazy iPhone applications would be possible to do with that.We will have to wait until Adobe ports Flash to iPhone...
======
myth_drannon
It looks like the library exists on different platforms like
Java,Android,Flash,C#: <http://nyatla.jp/nyartoolkit/wiki/index.php> It would
be nice if it was ported for iPhone development

------
bd
Check also other videos from the Saqoosha (I presume it's the author, the one
with a funny hat):

<http://vimeo.com/saqoosha/videos>

